
Peter Thiel says the age of Apple is over - bakztfuture
http://www.businessinsider.com/peter-thiel-says-age-of-apple-is-over-2017-1
======
gigatexal
Well that's one way to get a headline although I don't think it's as grim.
Sure there were some missteps by not bidding for Here Maps for example or
letting Waze get bought by Google -- (what's the point of 200B if you're not
going to use it...) but to say that Apple can't still continue to command the
profits like they have is a bit much in the phone space as they have a huge
cult following, a lot of customers locked into the ecosystem (see: costs to
jump to android being too expensive in terms of time etc), and for the most
part, a vertically integrated stack that just works. I think the phone has hit
peak phone, now it's just a matter of time until we see who comes out with the
next truly must-have item.

